# Can't enable SuperWhite on 8350 w/PS3 via Component



## trolly (Oct 24, 2009)

I was curious if anyone using a PS3 via component with the Epson 8350 is able to turn on the SuperWhite setting. Thanks

John


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe Super White is only a function of HDMI. And your display has to support it as well.

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------

